# Make Up For Ever Artist Palette for August 2014



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

This is my first time starting a thread yay! Credit goes to Temptalia I'm loving these shades, who's in? MUFE is hitting it hard this fall :eyelove: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here's T's link:  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-august-2014


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow that's a beautiful palette


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow that's a beautiful palette


 I'm loving that peacock blue  :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is the price/colors (credit goes to Temptalia) Artist Palette ($42.00) (Limited Edition) #M-536 Milk Tea #I-524 Pinky Beige #I-550 Olive Gray #D-652 Celestial Earth #ME-728 (opper Red #ME-230 Peacock Blue #D-926 Blueberry #ME-930 Black Purple


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 30, 2014)

perfect... I don't have any of these colors. MUFE is my absolute fav brand. they've been in it a loooong time, they're bringing it back and hitting it hard!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

I ordered this today!!! I hope it's as gorgeous as it looks! The new Artists Eyeshadows are beautiful though, so I expect the quality to be top notch!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I ordered this today!!! I hope it's as gorgeous as it looks! The new Artists Eyeshadows are beautiful though, so I expect the quality to be top notch!


 Awesome, I'm planning to go to Sephora on Friday to take a looksy. Hoping my sephora has it.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 30, 2014)

My store is having a VIB Rouge event this weekend, so I hope it is in stock for that event because they are giving away bags and samples.  If not I'll order this anyhow.


----------



## Amby79 (Jul 30, 2014)

I saw this and thought ...I must have you! The colors are so rich!


----------



## diamonddiva (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful! But I feel like I already have too many palettes!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 31, 2014)

I also really like that it's two brushes, rather than a double sided one. Looking at you ud naked palettes.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm super excited about the brushes as well, both of them.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

I was just at sephora, and they did not have this palette.  It's online exclusive.  I failed to realize that. I'll wait for swatches.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-august-2014


 Amazing! Would you know when it will be avail at Sephora? Tx.

Edit: Nevermind. I just saw what you wrote. It's online. Going to get it.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633FF]Amazing! Would you know when it will be avail at Sephora? Tx.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=6633FF]Edit: Nevermind. I just saw what you wrote. It's online. Going to get it.[/COLOR]


When you get it, can you please post some swatches :bouquet:


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> OctoberViolet said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=6633FF]Edit: Nevermind. I just saw what you wrote. It's online. Going to get it.[/COLOR]
> ...


 I just realized I can't order it. I need to hold off until I get back from vacation. I've been spending too much money and not saving like I was suppose to.



 Doggone it! I want that palette. Sorry Mel. If I can find the money to get it before vacation I will post swatches.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

My palette just came in. I'll post swatches tonight; please excuse my messy desk.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> My palette just came in. I'll post swatches tonight; please excuse my messy desk.


 yay! :cheer: can't wait


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633FF]I just realized I can't order it. I need to hold off until I get back from vacation. I've been spending too much money and not saving like I was suppose to.[/COLOR] [COLOR=6633FF]Doggone it! I want that palette. Sorry Mel. If I can find the money to get it before vacation I will post swatches.[/COLOR]


 No problem love. Thank you because you were so willing to do it. When you can hon,  no rush. :frenz:


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> NYCBeautyJunkie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 It looks soooo purrty. I can't wait for swatches and reviews also.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

Quick swatches while my boss stepped out lol.  Lighting in my office is GRIM (I did what I could), so I will add that in case it doesn't look that way, the two highlight colors ( 2nd and 3rd from left) are very different from each other, as are the two purples (last purple and one on top) in case they don't seem so in the pictures.  Quality of these shadows are beautiful! Creamy and pigmented.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick swatches while my boss stepped out lol.  Lighting in my office is GRIM (I did what I could), so I will add that in case it doesn't look that way, the two highlight colors ( 2nd and 3rd from left) are very different from each other, as are the two purples (last purple and one on top) in case they don't seem so in the pictures.  Quality of these shadows are beautiful! Creamy and pigmented.


 Oh my :jawdrop: I gotta have it. Beautiful thank you so much.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> NYCBeautyJunkie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 I want it!!!!! Tx for the swatches.


----------



## sosandie (Aug 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> This is my first time starting a thread yay! Credit goes to Temptalia I'm loving these shades, who's in? MUFE is hitting it hard this fall :eyelove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg I want


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> This is my first time starting a thread yay! Credit goes to Temptalia I'm loving these shades, who's in? MUFE is hitting it hard this fall :eyelove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this, I've been looking to do a Sephora haul and this looks like my dream travel palette!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Thank you for posting this, I've been looking to do a Sephora haul and this looks like my dream travel palette!


  Np, glad I could help.


----------



## Marianne79 (Aug 7, 2014)

I ordered this today. Can't wait for it to get in the mail. Every swatch I have seen makes me want it more


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 9, 2014)

I made a rule for myself about 6 months ago that I am no longer allowed to buy eye shadow palettes with my own money. I have too many of them and I will never use them all up. BUUUUUUUT..... I have a gift card! So that doesn't count


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

This palette is sooo beautiful, thank you for the swatches! I'm debating whether to get this one or one of the Stila new palettes


----------



## whoadangjamie (Aug 13, 2014)

Ooh, I think that this might be going on the to-haul list. I'm also looking at the Body/Soul Stila palettes, but I've heard that those are having some pigmentation issues...


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

Color are pretty but also quite dupeable!


----------



## khhmakeup (Aug 17, 2014)

I got this palette for my birthday August 5th and I have worn it everyday since! I don't think i've ever worn a palette exclusively for this long...I like to pair it with the Naked Basics palette for a matte brow bone highlight. It's perfect for travel! They have these in Canadian stores, not an online exclusive! (At least in Ottawa and Montreal).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

I finally saw this palette at an actual B&M Sephora yesterday and started to grab it when I remembered I wanted the 30 Artists palette and need to save.  I might actually get this one at some point though.  I hope it doesn't sell out before then.


----------



## relright (Aug 29, 2014)

This palette is sooooo pretty! I wish they'd thrown a few less shimmery shades in though! I'm also hoping to get my hands on a 30 for 30 palette and thus will hold off on this for now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 30, 2014)

relright said:


> This palette is sooooo pretty! I wish they'd thrown a few less shimmery shades in though! I'm also hoping to get my hands on a 30 for 30 palette and thus will hold off on this for now.


  If you can swatch it. A lot of the colors look shimmery but they are not glitter bombs. I'm in love with the colors that I have as a matter of fact I think I have the purple that is in this palette, if it is I will swatch it for you.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm rather new to MUFE, but this might go home with me tonight Heading to sephora after I get my hair done


----------



## Lilly83 (Sep 7, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick swatches while my boss stepped out lol.  Lighting in my office is GRIM (I did what I could), so I will add that in case it doesn't look that way, the two highlight colors ( 2nd and 3rd from left) are very different from each other, as are the two purples (last purple and one on top) in case they don't seem so in the pictures.  Quality of these shadows are beautiful! Creamy and pigmented.


  The colours look soooo pretty


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> This is my first time starting a thread yay! Credit goes to Temptalia I'm loving these shades, who's in? MUFE is hitting it hard this fall :eyelove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered it. My local store didn't have it. It'll arrive Wednesday


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I ordered it. My local store didn't have it. It'll arrive Wednesday


 I can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 10, 2014)

It just arrived With and without flash.m NW50


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 10, 2014)

How are those two mini brushes that come in the set?


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> How are those two mini brushes that come in the set?


 Meh. Take em or leave em


----------



## sss215 (Sep 20, 2014)

That ME930 black purple is everything!  Buy it as a single.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2014)

sss215 said:


> That ME930 black purple is everything!  Buy it as a single.


  That's one of the first three I bought. I like using it on the outer v.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's one of the first three I bought. I like using it on the outer v.


  it was one of the first colors I ever wanted when I started swatching. It wasn't until my 2nd trip to another SiJCP that I found it.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 21, 2014)

Finally just ordered the Stila "Soul" palette myself -- can't wait to get it!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't quite have the "quoting" replies down yet, so please excuse any posts of mine that end up in an odd place (new to forums!).

  I wanted to jump in and say how much I LOVE this new MUFE palette!  I really love the taupe and peakcock shades, but I "just" bought their 30 years palettes, so...  ugh!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 21, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Finally just ordered the Stila "Soul" palette myself -- can't wait to get it!


 I was disappointed in the quality of the New Stila Palettes


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I was disappointed in the quality of the New Stila Palettes


  Yeah, I've heard the mixed reviews -- but you know how beauty junkies are, gotta find out for ourselves...LOL.  I think I was awestruck by the packaging and e/s colors...


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 29, 2014)

Testing......


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 3, 2014)

Pretty!
  Too bad i have more eyeshadows than i know what to do with :|


----------



## misskaine (Feb 28, 2015)

OMG GORGEOUS!! Cant wait


----------

